# Buying new bay boat



## outdoor 1 (Jan 23, 2015)

Buying bay boat 20ft / 150 HP suggestions?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Sea Hunt XP


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

where will you fish ? I turned down a couple of nice tunnel hulls. When I bought mine I lived in Birmingham, Now I fish in weeks bay, mobile bay, lots of areas are 2-3' deep. Wish I had got a tunnel hull now! Makos are a good deal, , go by bass pro & look at them, I have a seapro bay, they are good if you can find one. They are a little deeper than a normal bay boat, this is good if you fish in the ocean too.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Where do you plan on fishing? Will it be a family boat? Any requirements? Ever plan to go offshore on the nice days? Give us a little more information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redheadflyer (Nov 11, 2011)

Take a look at Bulls Bay. I heard they bought the Sea Pro molds. I've had two Sea Pro SV2100CC and they are a lot of boat for the money. Hoping Bulls Bay is the same.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Yep, not enough info.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Garbo has a nice Scout for sale.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

redheadflyer said:


> Take a look at Bulls Bay. I heard they bought the Sea Pro molds. *I've had two Sea Pro SV2100CC and they are a lot of boat for the money.* Hoping Bulls Bay is the same.


Good suggestion. I have seen several nice ones on craigslist. I have a sv1900, nice dry ride. Stable too, I took a 4' wave over the bow it was even stable with 6" of water in the bottom, all drained out thru the scuppers in about 2 or 3 minutes.


----------



## Joe_Lee (Feb 23, 2014)

Key West 210 Bay Reef. I drove to Buford Ga and saved a lot of money last year when I bought my 230 BR & I came really close to buying the 210 - it's a really nice setup.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Look at Pathfinders or Blazer Bays if you don't want to buy another bay boat for a good while. They are still reasonably priced compared to some newer brands out there that run in the $60-$90g range. Skeeter makes a great bay boat as well.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I've had mine from Gulf Shores Power Sports for a year now. Absolutely love it. Paid a boat show price for it, around 36k. Really tickled with it. http://frontierboats.com/boat-gallery/9
If you're unfamiliar with them, Bill Kenner sold out to Bass Pro back in 2009, I think. The Kenner guys then opened up a new shop building Frontiers on the lower end, and Blackjacks on the upper. Both great boats and really good hulls. My opinion anyway.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

Nautic Star I have had 21ft Nautic bay for 8 years, I have had it out 25 miles in the gulf and use it as a guide boat, very solid boat.
You can buy these for 27,880.00 with a yamaha f150, all the other boats are double that price http://www.nauticstarboats.com/boats/nauticbay-boats/2110-sport/


----------

